# Cownose Rays on Pcola Beach



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

There were hundreds of cownose rays cruising along shore near Chickenbone yesterday. I want to land a few with a cast net this evening to stock up on shark bait. 

Are there any regulations on catching/keeping these rays? I couldn't find anything regarding regs on the FWC website. Thanks


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

I class them like i class dolphins, too cool to mess with.


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

there is a protected species of rays, but i dont thing it pertains to them, manta and some other type. no limit from what i read. get some for me!!!!


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

Manta and spotted eagle rays are protected, but I don't think common cownose rays are.


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Konq (Jan 27, 2012)

Shark bait!!!!!!!!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

Chickenbone beach. Racist shit ever. But no regs on Cow Rays...


----------



## Coastiefly (Feb 2, 2012)

SaltJunkie0226 said:


> Chickenbone beach. Racist shit ever. But no regs on Cow Rays...


So...apparently I didn't realize the origin of the name "chicken bone." I'll call it the "last lot before Ft Pickens" from now on. My bad :/


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

They are still here today.


----------

